

Open Source Chrome Extension adds chat to Hacker News + Reddit + GitHub - abtinf
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/dkohjdhgmfjjbpkaodpbjnfdgohcpoao#

======
marcripley
Any plans for a Firefox extension yet? I'm pretty stuck in my ways, but this
would make my HN&Reddit experience a lot more productive. Although I spend so
much time on here already...

~~~
abtinf
Actually, we got that already: <http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/101484>

However, this new extension is going to evolve - you can keep track at
[https://github.com/danielbeardsley/wompt_chat_chrome_extensi...](https://github.com/danielbeardsley/wompt_chat_chrome_extension)

